# Reverb Make an Offer



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone else been buying stuff off localish stores (ie in Ontario) off Reverb and using the Make an Offer? I have only had 2 so far that haven’t been willing to bargain much. Grabbed a number of parts (pickups, tuners etc) off reverb using the Make an Offer. By keeping an eye on shipping costs it ends up being stores in Ontario that I would never consider or even know about. 

It’s pretty dangerous.. lol


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have always found items on Reverb priced high. IMHO, dickering likely just gets you down to where it should have been in the first place.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Reverb prices are high because of commission and PayPal fees which are paid by the seller. Up to 6% for PayPal alone....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I guess that's why I use Kijiji. There is some haggling now and again but I have found it best.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I have good experience with the "make an offer" option as a seller and as a buyer.
People are more open to haggle when it is a used item and like everywhere else, realistic offers have more chances to be listened to.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Reverb is also collecting sales tax from the buyers both in Canada and most of the USA


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nope.

I had an amp listed, and someone made an offer except they didnt actually have the money. Reported it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> Reverb is also collecting sales tax from the buyers both in Canada and most of the USA


Another vote for Kijiji. There is no tax as Kijiji is not a business like Reverb. In Canada, that will increase the price from 13-15%. That could be $150.00 on every $1000.00.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I use Reverb (had really good sells and buys) kijiji and Facebook. All have advantages/disadvantages


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I have always found items on Reverb priced high. IMHO, dickering likely just gets you down to where it should have been in the first place.



Not necessarily.

I got a great deal on my R8. I made a ridiculous lowball offer which was rejected, but they came back with a counter offer which was a great price for the guitar so I agreed. And since the store was in Quebec, they didn't charge me any taxes (I thought they were supposed to charge federal tax but they didn't).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> .... Kijiji is not a business ...


don't be silly, of course it is


----------



## Todd MacCulloch (Mar 8, 2018)

Steadfastly said:


> Another vote for Kijiji. There is no tax as Kijiji is not a business like Reverb..


It (Kijiji) is a fully owned subsidiary of eBay launched in February 2005 Kijiji - Wikipedia


----------



## Doug_M (Apr 29, 2019)

rollingdam said:


> Reverb is also collecting sales tax from the buyers both in Canada and most of the USA


Reverb doesn't collect sales tax, certain sellers that are businesses do. Buy from an individual seller, no tax. Buy from a store in Canada that has a listing on Reverb, pay sales tax.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug_M said:


> Reverb doesn't collect sales tax, certain sellers that are businesses do. Buy from an individual seller, no tax. Buy from a store in Canada that has a listing on Reverb, pay sales tax.


Sadly, they do now. individual sales, used items, etc


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Todd MacCulloch said:


> It (Kijiji) is a fully owned subsidiary of eBay launched in February 2005 Kijiji - Wikipedia


I think most of us know that. However, it does not change the fact that there is no tax when you buy used items from individuals, unlike Reverb.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Paying taxes is for chumps.


----------



## Doug_M (Apr 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> Sadly, they do now. individual sales, used items, etc


No, they don't. Just added a guitar from an individual in the US and one from an individual in Canada to my basket, went through the checkout up until paying and sales tax for both was shown as zero.


----------



## Todd MacCulloch (Mar 8, 2018)

Steadfastly said:


> However, it does not change the fact that there is no tax when you buy used items from individuals, unlike Reverb.


True and fingers crossed , I got about 90% stuff through Kijiji.

I wonder how long it can last though if businesses use "Kijiji as store front" or "eBay as store front".

I wonder why individual sellers on Reverb get dinged but not on Kijiji or Facebook Marketplace?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Alistair6 said:


> Reverb ... stores in Ontario that I would never consider or even know about.


I'd never considered using the filters on Reverb to show only local sellers that accept offers. Great idea.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug_M said:


> No, they don't. Just added a guitar from an individual in the US and one from an individual in Canada to my basket, went through the checkout up until paying and sales tax for both was shown as zero.


What Reverb Sellers Need to Know About New Sales Tax Rules


----------



## Doug_M (Apr 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> What Reverb Sellers Need to Know About New Sales Tax Rules


Yup, and that only applies to some US states (and US customers in those states) and even then in many cases only when sales exceed $100,000 or 100 sales. So again businesses. Do I need to take screenshots of items in carts without taxes lol.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, I sometimes used the make offer button whether on reverb or eBay : 
sometimes got great deals, sometimes no real rebate.

I also noticed same item offered on reverb and eBay at same price and shipping cost, 
but most of the time at a little higher price on eBay. 
That is an eBay seller I was trying to negociate with that sent me for the same item on reverb 
at a slightly lower price as he was taking fee difference into account on his price scale.

Sales taxes are a must, but I find it irrelevant to see tax added to used belongings a guy privately sells.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug_M said:


> Yup, and that only applies to some US states (and US customers in those states) and even then in many cases only when sales exceed $100,000 or 100 sales. So again businesses. Do I need to take screenshots of items in carts without taxes lol.


You post yours and I’ll post mine. Used items sold privately, a few hundred buck type items and no more than a few a year. Reverb automatically charges tax on my sales. If it isn’t in Canada yet, it will be soon. 

Here is a lengthy discussion 
https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/reverb-tax-charges.2068544/


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

eBay's fees are ridiculous compared to Reverb. some categories are over 10% I think Reverb is 3.25%

I bought a few things a few weeks ago on Reverb, I paid nothing extra


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> eBay's fees are ridiculous compared to Reverb. some categories are over 10% I think Reverb is 3.25%
> 
> I bought a few things a few weeks ago on Reverb, I paid nothing extra


That part of those sites I would know nothing about as the only thing I ever sold on eBay was done for me by a friend. I have heard others complain about the fees.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Doug_M said:


> Reverb doesn't collect sales tax, certain sellers that are businesses do. Buy from an individual seller, no tax. Buy from a store in Canada that has a listing on Reverb, pay sales tax.


The R8 mentioned above came from an out of province store with no tax charged.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The Reverb collection of taxes depends whether you are buying or selling.

"Reverb is currently collecting sales tax from buyers in the following Marketplace Facilitator states: Alabama, Arizona, Arkansas, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Idaho, Indiana, Iowa, Kentucky, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Dakota, Ohio, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Vermont, Virginia, Washington, Washington DC, West Virginia, Wisconsin, and Wyoming."


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

I search on kijiji Canada for gear, but in reality I only want stuff that I can try before I buy. That means within a twenty k distance. Sometimes even tax-in purchases at my local Long And Mcquade makes sense, time and money wise. Sure do like looking tho...


----------



## Doug_M (Apr 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> You post yours and I’ll post mine. Used items sold privately, a few hundred buck type items and no more than a few a year. Reverb automatically charges tax on my sales. If it isn’t in Canada yet, it will be soon.
> 
> Here is a lengthy discussion
> https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/reverb-tax-charges.2068544/


I don't know what to tell you. The Internet is full of misinformation. I just bought a guitar yesterday and didn't pay a dime in taxes. It was a private seller in the US.


----------



## Doug_M (Apr 29, 2019)

jb welder said:


> The Reverb collection of taxes depends whether you are buying or selling.
> 
> "Reverb is currently collecting sales tax from buyers in the following Marketplace Facilitator states: Alabama, Arizona, Arkansas, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Idaho, Indiana, Iowa, Kentucky, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Nebraska, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Dakota, Ohio, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Vermont, Virginia, Washington, Washington DC, West Virginia, Wisconsin, and Wyoming."


And on whether or not your are a business or high volume seller. The seller I just bought from is in Wisconsin yet I wasn't charged tax. He's just a guy who sold his guitar so no tax is charged.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> Another vote for Kijiji. There is no tax as Kijiji is not a business like Reverb. In Canada, that will increase the price from 13-15%. That could be $150.00 on every $1000.00.


5-15%

Everyone forgets we have no HST in AB. Still 5%.

I laugh when people factor Ontario taxes into "new" price when posting things for sale on a nation wide board such as this.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

Doug_M said:


> And on whether or not your are a business or high volume seller. The seller I just bought from is in Wisconsin yet I wasn't charged tax. He's just a guy who sold his guitar so no tax is charged.


 You are only charged sales tax if you reside in one of those states, or if you get the guitar/item shipped there. If he sold the guitar to an individual in one of the identified states there would have been taxes added. Same as a buyer in Ontario, if they get the guitar shipped to NY they would be charged NY taxes. I get things shipped to Michigan so as of right now Reverb is not adding local state tax. I'm sure that will change in due time.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Oops wrong post


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug_M said:


> I don't know what to tell you. The Internet is full of misinformation. I just bought a guitar yesterday and didn't pay a dime in taxes. It was a private seller in the US.


to go back to the original disagreement. yes, Reverb does collect sales tax. maybe not everywhere but more places than not and you don't have to be a business or a high volume seller. its just part of the new online world, the state wants to get their hands on


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

vadsy said:


> to go back to the original disagreement. yes, Reverb does collect sales tax. *maybe not everywhere *


Definitely not everywhere:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rozz said:


> Definitely not everywhere:
> View attachment 283292


Well obviously. I wasn’t trying to say that is was everywhere just that they are doing it now.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

vadsy said:


> Well obviously. I wasn’t trying to say that is was everywhere just that they are doing it now.


Actually what you said is they collect it more places than not, maybe not everywhere. I don't have the benefit of knowing what you are thinking or trying to say, only what you type.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

this Thread needs a warning label


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sillyak said:


> 5-15%
> 
> Everyone forgets we have no HST in AB. Still 5%.
> 
> I laugh when people factor Ontario taxes into "new" price when posting things for sale on a nation wide board such as this.


You guys are a bunch of spoiled brats! And your ski hills make the ones in the east look like toboggan runs. The Atlantic provinces pay 15%, 2% more than Ontario. Besiides all that, we like you guys anyway.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Steadfastly said:


> ... your ski hills make the ones in the east look like toboggan runs...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I think most guys here are talking about buying.
@vadsy is talking about selling.
If you're a seller, the bulk of your US customers will have to pay tax. It's going to impact your business.
For most of us that are primarily buyers that do not live in any of the states listed in post #27, it's not going to affect us until they catch up with it.
Kijiji is owned by ebay. Ebay never used to charge tax, now that's what the whole Pitney Bowes shipping thing came out of. Charging the tax but disguised as 'duties and import fees'. Somebody put the squeeze on ebay making them collect taxes, and I'm sure they're not going to let their subsidiary kijiji get away with it forever.


----------

